# Dudas con el integrado AF330W20FS.



## tecniloco80 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola a todos, tengo una duda con éste integrado. ¿ Se puede poner en puente para que suene mas y también ? ¿ Para que es el pin am-f1 y am-f2 ? Yo no le conecté esos pines y si funcionó , suena muy bien pero quiero que suene más , como para usarlo para un bajo de 18 , bueno si alguien sabe por que no encontré mucho sobre éste integrado.

Bueno despues de probar con algunas formas de conectar las entradas parece que sigo sin tener éxito, no le encuentro diferencia en sonido, es una lástima por que la idea parecía buena y barata.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2012)

En puente te daría la misma potencia que en estereo.

Hacele un inversor con un OA


----------



## tecniloco80 (Sep 7, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En puente te daría la misma potencia que en estereo.
> 
> Hacele un inversor con un OA



si esa idea paso por mi mente pero no se como va este ic es tipo d funcionara


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2012)

Si , se va a duplicar la tension de excursion


----------



## tecniloco80 (Sep 9, 2012)

gracias @dosmetros por la sugerencia funciono invirtiendo la entrada del canal 2 con un TL071 y quedo de 600w ...no se si se puede crear otro tema para subir los diagramas como aportes o lo subo aqui


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2012)

Si , hacé un tema nuevo [APORTE] y eliminamos éste 

Saludos y gracias por tu colaboración


----------



## Joshuarex3 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hola necesito ayuda

Mi problema es que tengo un amplificador AF330W20FS y hay muy poca información sobre éste amplificador, descargué un datasheet pero solo traía información sobre el af330w20ft no parece pero hay mucha diferencia.
Si me pudieran compartir un diagrama por*_*fa*vor*.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2019)

Fotos , algo ?


----------



## Joshuarex3 (Jun 10, 2019)

Aquí hay una foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2019)

Y el datasheet que conseguiste es muy distinto . . .  subilo por favor.


----------



## Joshuarex3 (Jun 10, 2019)

Mmmm no me permite subir el data sheet
Pero subiré fotos de los amplificadores que me muestra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2019)

Joshuarex3 dijo:


> no me permite subir el data sheet



Pegá el link o Zipealo y adjuntalo


----------



## Joshuarex3 (Jun 10, 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw3NLVMBrGBh87rqKvc541dB
Pero solo deja descargarlo ya que encontré otros que son páginas que no funcionan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2019)

Ok , tiene 22 pines , no ?

Aqui está el pdf :


----------



## Johnny 14 (Ene 31, 2022)

*C*omo se conecta a *A LA *corriente *DE ALIMENTACION *de 12 v 
*POR FAVOR*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 31, 2022)

12Vxfa..🤔 ¿Qué tipo de *tensión* es esa? ¿Algún generador de señales?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2022)

Johnny 14 dijo:


> *C*omo se conecta a *A LA *corriente *DE ALIMENTACION *de 12 v
> *POR FAVOR*


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc.*. . . . . .*


----------

